# RHIT/RHIA/CCS vs CPC



## loritsouvas@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a question in re: to jobs requesting that you be RHIT/RHIA/CCS certified.  I have 17 years experience in the medical field and CPC certified through AAPC, and have experience in Outpatient ED Coding.  Should I apply for these types of jobs or am I wasting my time?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 8, 2014)

Those are certifications geared to inpatient, however it have never let that stop me from applying for the job.  Just be sure your cover letter knocks their socks off!  You must convince them that you are the perfect candidate, it does not hurt to let them know you will be willing to obtain those credentials after you are hired.


----------



## loritsouvas@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, this helps alot when looking at available job opportunities.


----------

